# Field mice and insects eating grass blades



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's getting warmer and the grass is getting greener, so of course the yummy grass has got to be a nice food source for the taking :bandit:

Seeing random grass clumps where the blades are mostly gone


Found this hole on side of yard near a wooded area, must be field mice.


Noticed this insect in the picture. I wonder how many of these are coming out to feast.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Whatever is eating the grass blades seems to prefer the light colored hybrid bluegrass, but not darker fescue or ryegrass. The second picture is a group clump of all three grasses and the hybrid bluegrass is the only one with blades eaten. Interesting :dunno:

Edit: I wonder if endophytes is the consumption differentiator. Fescue and ryegrass have it, but not bluegrass, as I understand it.


----------

